# The Gans 356S is here!



## gokkar (Oct 11, 2015)

The cube gods have heard our prayers, and an updated Gans 356 has been released!


http://world.taobao.com/item/370146...&spm=a312a.7700824.w4002-9802303806.61.76E38b

I, for one, am extremely excited to see what this cube has to offer. Thoughts?


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 11, 2015)

i'll wait until reviews to know if this thing catches/is flimsy


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow! That looks really cool !

Hopefully the Cubicle stocks it soon, I really want it !
Can anyone who can read chinese say if anything other than the caps changed?


----------



## TorbinRoux (Oct 11, 2015)

basically just looks like a premodded gans 356 which is good actually


----------



## youSurname (Oct 11, 2015)

Following Apple's naming convention I see 
What will the next one be called?


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 11, 2015)

Think the differences are in the pics:







This one is purely cosmetic:






Probably be cheaper simply to get the centers...


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 11, 2015)

.....so couldn't we just get new centercaps instead of replacing the whole cube?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 11, 2015)

Interesting.

I wonder what the bar-graphs towards the bottom of the page comparing the 357, 356, and 356S mean?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 11, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I wonder what the bar-graphs towards the bottom of the page comparing the 357, 356, and 356S mean?



I think the graphs group the 356 and 356S together, so essentially the only difference is in the caps.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I think the graphs group the 356 and 356S together, so essentially the only difference is in the caps.



Oh, whoops. In my tired stupor, I was under the impression they were comparing the '7, '6 and '6S, instead of Gans 3, 357, and the two 356s together. Sorry about that.

I'm still curious about what they mean though. Stuff like speed/ corner cutting ect? But how would that be measured in percentage? Just sleezy marketing guff?


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 11, 2015)

Since I prefer 57mm, and my 356 remains idle (prefer Meiying, and dislike the rattling in the 356 if I do the corner mod), I thought I would experiment with the cap mod.

Using a blade, I remove quite a bit of the corners of the each cap. Didn't sand it down, simply using the same blade to smoothen it a bit.


Not sure what happened but the cube got looser (and faster - I like it) and I am now testing the effect of different tensioning on the catch
The catch - reduced significantly! IMO, the corner piece is the culprit, and it even catch below the center piece.
I turned slow to see what really catches the most - the corner cap usually catch with the center cap. Think I will use the blade further on those center caps that catches.

So yes, I think the new center caps make the 356S better cube than the 356, but USD20++ better?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 11, 2015)

Most of the pieces remain same as the Gans, with the exception of the caps. It is the same mod that Feliks did to his Gans and Gans 356S is mostly just a premodded 356; unless they changed the plastic or the mold.


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 11, 2015)

Don't know how Meiying does it - no catches or lockups whatsover.
Maybe Gans should take a leaf out of Cong's design manufacturing book  while retaining the nice buttery feel of the gans...


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 11, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh, whoops. In my tired stupor, I was under the impression they were comparing the '7, '6 and '6S, instead of Gans 3, 357, and the two 356s together. Sorry about that.
> 
> I'm still curious about what they mean though. Stuff like speed/ corner cutting ect? But how would that be measured in percentage? Just sleezy marketing guff?



It is stuff like speed and cornercutting.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 11, 2015)

Box looks cool.


----------



## Asher Cho (Oct 21, 2015)

I got the 356s caps with my 356. It used to lock up so bad but after changing the caps there are almost no lockups. And also I'm pretty sure that the only thing that is different (talking about the 356 and 356s) are the caps.


----------



## windhero (Nov 7, 2015)

Had to easy the corner piece screws to make it lock up less. After I did that I broke my PB Ao1000 with a second, Ao100 by 1,5 seconds, Ao12 by 1,5 seconds, Ao5 by 2 seconds and my single by 2 seconds. I've had a break in speedcubing for over a year, but picked it up with the Gans 356 a week ago. Since then I've broken all my records and currently average faster than I've ever averaged. When I stopped I used to be stuck at around 18.8-19.2; now its 17.8-18.2. 

Great cube I have to say, shame that the custom stickers that came from thecubicle dont fit the center all that well... But it doesn't matter much. I love the cube; got it in primary and it never has popped or locked up after the mod.


----------



## Jonathan0717 (Nov 8, 2015)

+4Chen they changed the box of it and the mechanism . they changed the way the two pieces touch,to make the cube even smoother. i dont know if you know that they changed a new logo.


----------



## scarbzscope (Nov 8, 2015)

This looks super awesome. I've got to get one.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Did moyu team up with apple? Because the 's'...


----------



## biscuit (Nov 23, 2015)

Trexrush1 said:


> Did moyu team up with apple? Because the 's'...



Moyu? Gans != Moyu.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Whoops, I meant gans

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------

